# EBS Tracker Redress Timeline



## Questions09 (15 Dec 2016)

I am one of the affected tracker mortgage holders with EBS but was waiting for their redress process to progress. I got a phonecall from AIB in relation to this on the 2nd December stating that a letter will be sent to me within a week. So far no letter, so just wondering what people's previous experiences have been and whether it is worth chasing before the Christmas break


----------



## Susan lyons (16 Dec 2016)

Cheque arrived today. I had a top up on the mortgage in question. The top wasn't included. Has anyone a similar case. Half way through the loan They switched the loan from buy to let to a commercial loan but we didn't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## auxred (16 Dec 2016)

Got our cheque from EBS today. Its been a long wait....

Many thanks to all the people who have given great advice on here.

Mine worked out as €10K redress, €420 TVM, €1,194 Compensation (7.5%), €615 advice & €5K balance adjustment.

Due to this being a Buy to Let (Rental) I'm concerned that I may need to pay some tax back. Does anyone have any information on this?

The EBS Q&A booklet says :- Will I have to pay tax on my redress and/or compensation? Revenue have confirmed to us that no tax liability will arise for you in respect of these payments.


----------

